

Is the written word holding back mathematics teaching? - skmurphy
http://www.iijiij.com/2011/09/28/is-the-written-word-holding-back-mathematics-teaching-010874

======
skmurphy
two key conclusions from a study by Mind Research Institute
<http://www.mindresearch.net/> (1) low achievement in numeracy is largely
accompanied by limited literacy (2) games for teaching mathematics can be
strategically (and easily) designed exclusively for the purpose of making
dramatic numeracy improvements achievable completely independently of literacy

------
sedachv
This is not a new idea. Iverson's original notation for APL came out from
trying to apply the same insight.

